# Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter



## MickHH (24. Juli 2018)

*Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Hallo,

habe nochmal auf dem Markt zugeschlagen und mir die Luquid Freezer 360 Version zugelegt. Die bisherige lief am Pumpenanschluss des Boards und die Lüfter waren alle am Netzteil angeschlossen. Die Lüfter habe ich mit einem einfachen Drehregler bedient. Wenn es mal zu warm wurde habe ich halt etwas mehr Power gegeben und alles war gut.

Nun dachte ich daran alle 6 Lüfter über das Board laufen zu lassen. Es gibt zwar nicht genug Anschlussmöglichkeiten aber das kann ich mit Y-Steckerverbindungen regeln. Was wäre eure Variante und welche ist am sinningsten. Board oder Netzteil?

Danke

X370 f gaming ,Asus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Jupp, sollte klappen. Habe es zumindest auch so gemacht und es funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Sieh nach wie viel Strom deine Lüfter so ziehen. Alle 6 Lüfter an einen einzelnen Boardanschluss zu packen kann diesen je nach Lüfter überlasten.

An einem Lüfteranschluss der nicht speziell für höhere lasten ausgelegt ist (gibts selten mal) dürften maximal 1 A dauerhaft entnommen werden, entsprechend 12 W. Alles darüber geht zwar theoretisch auch, erhöht aber die Chance ziemlich stark dass dir der Anschluss am Board irgendwann durchbrennt (mit unkalkulierbaren Folgen für den Rest des Boards).


----------



## MickHH (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Habe 5 Anschlüsse für Lüfter, einen davon werde ich dann doppelt nutzen. Einen für die A/O Pumpe. Dann kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen,


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Also einen Anschlus überlasten ist sehr selten.. 
Bedenke das bei Y-Verbindungen die Drehzahl oft nicht mehr korrekt auslesbar/folglich über das Bios einstellbar ist, wenn dies für dich relevant sein sollte. Oft wird es addiert oder eben einfach "0" oder aber eine fantasiezahl wie bei mir; 2x SW3 BeQuiet am Y-Stecker mit 100.000 Umdrehungen^^- (Ich musste den PC festgurten mit Bodenankern weil der sonst immer an der Decke rum schwiert wie ne Fliege).--


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Also einen Anschlus überlasten ist sehr selten..



Klar ists das - um auf über 12 Watt zu kommen muss man sich ja auch schon anstrengen. Aber wer auf die Idee kommt 5, 7, 10 Lüfter an einen Anschluss zu hängen sollte zumindest vorher mal schauen was er da macht.
Ich hab auch 9 Lüfter (die des MoRa) an einem einzigen Boardanschluss momentan (weil mein kleines externes Molexnetzteil die Grätsche gemacht hat). Das sind langsame, Sparsame Lüfter, kommen zusammen aber auf rund 10W (gemessen) bei normalem Lauf und beim Anlaufen garantiert auf deutlich mehr (sicherlich mehr als die erlaubten 12W). Ich bin gespannt wie lange es hält.


----------



## MickHH (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Frage zum anschliessen der Lüfter*

Habe jetzt 3 Lüfter des Radiator übers Board laufen. Alle laufen nach Vorgabe CPU Temp mit entsprechender Lüfterkurve. Die anderen 3 habe ich an einen Lüfterregler gesteckt. Man kann ihn von 800 bis auf 1800 U/min drehen, das reicht mir völlig aus und ist auch für den Radi absolut ausreichend.  Eventuell klemme ich die noch ans Board damit die völlig automatisch laufen.


----------

